# at LBR for 3 1/2 weeks



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2012)

Just arrived late last night.  Ensconced in Alii at LBR.  Eggs and half Papaya with apple banannas this morning and saw our first whale from the Lanai.  Two phones, two readers and computer plugged in.  Forgot the remote for the Roku so ordered another.  We have stuff kept for us in a bin but always forget  what we left so end up with multiple items that we bring again. The really nice things that we leave are 2 beach pallets, a beach tent/shell, Hawaii books, and CDs, salad spinner, hair curlers and good dryer, make-up mirror, and back pack.

Nice new furniture in alii as LBR proceeds on it's 4 year renovation.  No new bathrooms yet in 1414.


----------



## northpole (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm curious, did you buy groceries on the way in last night?  Or did you go shopping before breakfast?

We always plan to buy some breakfast groceries in the morning, but then end up eating at "Joe's on the Green" our first morning and THEN we go out to get our groceries.  I always wondered what other people did when they arrived late.

Have a great time at LBR!  We just purchased a 2-bdrm in the Ali'i to add to our 2 bdrm Coral unit and our 2-bdrm Pono Kai.  Unfortunately, we won't be back to Kaua'i until next April (at least it'll be for 5 weeks).


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2012)

Northpole

We stopped at the market in Koloa on the way in, about 9:30.

FWIW I had a snipe bid in on an Alii 2br on ebay during the flight.  It went off at about $3500.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 16, 2012)

*grocery delivery*



Tiger said:


> Northpole
> 
> We stopped at the market in Koloa on the way in, about 9:30.
> 
> FWIW I had a snipe bid in on an Alii 2br on ebay during the flight.  It went off at about $3500.



hoping some islander will take this for action,

wouldn't it be great if you could order a couple days of groceries delivered to your condo the day you arrived?   going shopping the nite we arrive isn't fun.

sterling


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 17, 2012)

Sterling, that is so brilliant!   I would love to fill out an online shopping list and have it delivered an hour after we arrive!   One thing I dread is going shopping in Koloa immediately after arriving after flying from Detroit!   And with hungry teenagers we can't go 5 minutes without food without danger of someone expiring!   

We do have the tradition of pulling out of the airport and pulling right through the KFC driveway thru.....then drive all the way to LBR smelling our KFC chicken dinner!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 17, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Just arrived late last night.  Ensconced in Alii at LBR.  Eggs and half Papaya with apple banannas this morning and saw our first whale from the Lanai.  Two phones, two readers and computer plugged in.  Forgot the remote for the Roku so ordered another.  We have stuff kept for us in a bin but always forget  what we left so end up with multiple items that we bring again. The really nice things that we leave are 2 beach pallets, a beach tent/shell, Hawaii books, and CDs, salad spinner, hair curlers and good dryer, make-up mirror, and back pack.
> 
> Nice new furniture in alii as LBR proceeds on it's 4 year renovation.  No new bathrooms yet in 1414.



Tiger:  You would have to mention Apple Bananas.  Now I'm hungry for them and will have to wait until June to get some.

Hoping someday our schedules will mesh and we can meet.

Aloha, Sterling


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 17, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> going shopping the nite we arrive isn't fun.
> 
> sterling



Actually I like that first shopping trip because it signifies the start of our vacation.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2012)

Last night dinner at Joselin's Tapas Restaurant.  Tigress started with shrimp curry bisque, and we shared Tempura Ahi Roll, Korean short ribs on vietnamese spring roll, and lamb-scallop shumai, finishing up with choclate cake with vanilla ice cream and bananna cream sauce.  With a bottle of Pinot Grigio, tab before tip was only $93.  30 appetizer choices.  Fantastic views towards the sea and the mountains.  IMHO currently the best restaurant on Kauai.

Today headed to Polihale.  We stopped at the healthy foods deli and bought cheese, bread and chicken salad, to pair for lunch and dinner again with Italian white wine.  Got on the beach near Queens pond, (go straight on the entrance road till you head into a large tree, turn left then about a 1/4 mile to parking- you'll need a 4 wheel drive for at least the last leg.  wonderful reef with child safe water), and the beach shell, shock cords broke.  Back in the suv, 1 hour to kmart, bought a new tent then back to Polihale by 2:30.  Wonderful day and Sunset.  We were tempted to stay overnight but showers and movie at LBR called.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2012)

Now that's a great start to your vacation.Have a great time, pace yourself.
You have a lot of time left.


----------



## chrisfromOC (Mar 18, 2012)

*weather at LBR?*

How's the weather so far?  I've been watching the forecast and it looks like a lot of rain, and I have a trip to the Waiohai coming in a few weeks so I'm hoping that its dried out by then.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2012)

chrisfromOC said:


> How's the weather so far?  I've been watching the forecast and it looks like a lot of rain, and I have a trip to the Waiohai coming in a few weeks so I'm hoping that its dried out by then.



This is the rainy season in Hawaii - you have to expect rain in March.






hawaiigaga.com


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2012)

Now Denise, you can group March with the next four highest rainfall months or with the next 4 lowest rainfall months!  There are 7 months with higher rainfall.  It's probably one of the months closest to average rainfall.  No rain three days now.  Sprinkles at night.  90% sunshine. I think the best weather reporting can be found by googling Glenn Maui weather.  Read his daily narative and the reports for your specific island.

Today we attended a girls/young women rodeo.  Then back to LBR


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Now Denise, you can group March with the next four highest rainfall months or with the next 4 lowest rainfall months!



True! - and I'm just jealous anyway!   

Can you please shed a little more light on this:  





> Today headed to Polihale. ...... Got on the beach near Queens pond, (go straight on the entrance road till you head into a large tree, turn left then about a 1/4 mile to parking



I know where the big tree is, but I had no idea there was a reef anywhere on Polihale Beach!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 19, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> hoping some islander will take this for action,
> 
> wouldn't it be great if you could order a couple days of groceries delivered to your condo the day you arrived?   going shopping the nite we arrive isn't fun.
> 
> sterling



HGVC offers this service already, offer comes by email pre-arrival.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2012)

Queen's Pond on Polihale beach.  We've been going there for years.  It is described in my old 4th edition of the ultimate kauai guidebook page 115.
You can park at the monkeypod tree and walk the last 1/4 mile, but we easily make it in the suv. It is a beautiful reef curving from 20 feet offshore out about 300 feet and along the shore about 1000 feet before curving back in again.  The water a few days ago was deepest at obout 30 inches.  The depth depending on sand and tides.


----------



## northpole (Mar 19, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> hoping some islander will take this for action,
> 
> wouldn't it be great if you could order a couple days of groceries delivered to your condo the day you arrived?   going shopping the nite we arrive isn't fun.
> 
> sterling




I saw an advertisement for a company that did this last year, but we only found out about them AFTER we had already bought all our groceries.  I've just checked again and their website isn't working - so there must not have been enough demand (or they didn't advertise well enough).

Here's a description still available on this page: http://www.poipubeach.org/services/concierge_services.html


----------



## Tiger (Mar 26, 2012)

No rainy days yet but up to Polihale today and we put up a new shell bought at Costco (really nice goes up in about a minute, like an upside down umbrella) but the winds were about 40 so we gave up after a couple of hours.  Today was our third day at Polihale.  Yesterday we got up at 4:30 and out of LBR by 5:30 to get to the Alikai Swamp Trail and start hiking at 7.  Cold, 56 degrees, but no rain.  at the intersection we turned left and went up Pihea till the boards ended.  Saw I'iwi, apapani, and several green honeycreepers.  At the Hyatt over last weekend, during Prince Kuhio birthday, we heard fine Hawaiian singing, chanting and saw both male and female hula performances.  Just watched Decendents, which we saw was basically about Kauai.  I've set up wifi in the unit and then we use Roku to download movies from Amazon.  If you have a prime membership they ship everything to the 48 by 2nd day air, and give you free digital access to many films and books.  Last thursday we went to the Grove Cafe at the Waimea Plantation.  Heard our favorite Hawaiian band whose oldest player/singer is 93.  Birding at the lighthouse a few days ago.

Making dirty banannas for Tigress.  8 oz. ice, squish of lemon or lime, 2 oz rum, 2 splenda, 1 bananna, blend.  discovered them in Jamaica in 99.

Aloha to all:whoopie:


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Tiger

Sounds like your having a great time. We were just there last month and your
Posts make me wish I was back. Now I'll have to watch The Descendants again
While drinking Dirty Bananas.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 29, 2012)

Tigress had severe abd pain for 3 days and trip to ER and CT scan showed Diverticulitis.  So we're laying low.  she's 50% better after 2 days af antibiotics.

Joselin's stayed open during the power failure though the Beach House closed.

Still no rain to speak of.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope you wife is doing better.

We were at LBR at the beginning of March...when it was raining cats & dogs.     Still had a great time & we were very impressed with the resort.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2012)

Finshing up our stay at LBR tomorrow night.  Tigress' illness slowed us up a bit for 10 days but she is fine now.   Remarkably we haven't had a rainy day yet.  Some clouds and a few sprinkles off  and on.  Yesterday we wanted a day at the beach, but it seemed too windy for Polihale.  We hadn't been to Salt Pond Beach for a couple years so off we went.  On the southern edge of the beach were  two monk seals so we pitched our shell and stayed with them.  I did manage to get stuck in the sand.  Turns out our awd wasn't good enough.  A local called his Dad and he pulled us out.  I gave him $150.
Last night I sauteed shrimp, then added them to a garlic, cilantro, coconut milk sauce.  Served with baby boc choy, rice and blue sweet potatoes.  Then Lapperts ice cream.
We really settled on Joselin's Tapas Restaurant.  Six times in 24 nights.
Beach House twice including tonight.
Aloha to all


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Forgot the remote for the Roku so ordered another.



How well does your Roku work in your timeshare?  We're planning to take ours next trip?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 12, 2012)

It worked just great, just like home!  The other thing we do is get a local library card and get DVDs from them.

lol after 23 essentially rainless days it did rain pretty much our last day while we were packing till we left at 9PM.  But we had a lovely Easter brunch/dinner on the terrace at the Hyatt during sun showers.


----------

